# University of Illinois Beekeeping Short Course



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I was just looking for this kind of info. Thank you.


----------



## goldenseal75 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, sounds interesting. I'll keep checking your web site for upcoming classes.


----------

